# Eddie Griffin Exposed?



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Do you guys think he really did it?

http://wcco.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that was him in the video, legally I dunno, he might have got away with one, while on the other hand, everyone knows now anyways, might have more attention. The cop who let him go is screwed, wow another black eye for this franchise.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

:rofl: Whacking off and he runs into a car???? I just can't believe this...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He was "masterbating himself" according to the guy lol!!! I love how he motioned it....Season veteran lol.


But on the other side, not good. I am really sick of this Bull. I had a lot of respect for Griffy but I can tell u this much, i have lost most of it. What needs to happen is that we need to clear house and get guys who want to play and win. Randy Foye is a start. McCants a little. But I think a lot of guys need to move on.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe y'all could trade this clown to Portland. Sounds like he'd fit in perfectly there. This would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.

Laurie


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Why on earth would he tell somebody this? Griffin is a moron.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He knew he cannot do anything like that again but yet he did it... Idiot.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

time 4 a trade


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

:laugh:

That is hilarious... glad nobody got hurt.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Coach Casey told Eddie he needed to put some serious work on the hard wood this summer, I don't think this is what he had in mind.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that I've stopped laughing, it really saddens me to think the Wolves are going to hear idiot fans in other cities shouting nasty stuff at the team. I mean, let's face it: This is tailor-made for mean-spirited jokes, and no way people are going to refrain from making them.

Only way to avoid them is to dump this guy before the season starts.

Laurie


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> Coach Casey told Eddie he needed to put some serious work on the hard wood this summer, I don't think this is what he had in mind.


Ummm the whole thing happened in March after a TWolves game.

He was drunk, masturbated and crashed into a car.

What a headcase......


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The whole story, as described, is pretty hard to believe. But even if that part of it is BS, I never wanted to hear Eddies name and the word "drunk" in the same sentence ever again. Alot of people will laugh at it, but I'm more sad than anything. He has a problem with alcohol, and needs help. That's not a laughing matter. He's not just a basketball player, he's a human being, a very flawed human being. Hopefully he can get his life together.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wasn't he kicked off the Nets and sent to an alchoholics program a few years back?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't think he was "sent" anywhere, but yes he was in rehab before he joined the Wolves.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

start him at center for the first month-6weeks of the season, inflate his stats and trade him away


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Funny stuff but I am starting to belive that he is an alcoholic


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is the link, if you want to read it too. 
Anyway, to me, this is just funny. 
I somehow found this on google news. Anyway, this is priceless.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

socco said:


> I don't think he was "sent" anywhere, but yes he was in rehab before he joined the Wolves.


That is what got me worried, once I stopped laughing.


----------

